# Please help me decide which cage to use O_O



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

???

I'm a bit lost. This will be for 2 female rats. I believe I need ~2.5cubic feet per rat min? So at least *5 cubic* feet total (of course with levels for climbing etc). Trying to stay within a budget of $75 for the cage alone.

I will be litter box training them. Any of the wire cages (1/2 inch and under), I'll be using covers for the wire levels and zip ties to secure the sides/levels on. Would like enough room to add a digging box AND litter box and hopefully my wooden stump toy but I understand if that's not completely possible XD

1). I have at home a 120 aquarium (which is huge) at ~48 1/2 x 24 x 25 1/2 = *16.7 cubic feet*. I could creatively mod this by perhaps turning it on its side to add levels with ladders to connect them and a wire mesh 'door' with perhaps smaller doors within it for the front. Or even lengthways by adding many levels of shelves with 'bridges.' I know aquariums are not 'ideal' but perhaps with one of this size with only 2 female rats as well as keeping on top of litter changes, I don't think it would be an issue. This aquarium would give me more room to set in a 'digging box,' litter box, and I already have a stump of sorts that has holes drilled in it. Bonus: they can't chew out of it. I could probably budget mod it to around $50 but it is a bit of work and a bulky large aquarium.

2). 4 level- animal safe epoxy coated rat cage at 30 x 18 x 36" = *11.25 cubic feet*. $75
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-level-Rat...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a757ee4f8









3). 4 level- Petco Rat Manor- powder coated wire with metal pan- at 16.5 x 22.5 x 32" = *6.9 cubic feet.* $75
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx









4). 4 level- Super Pet My First Home for Exotics, Large- chew proof coated wire w/wheel/hammock/food dish but has plastic levels and a plastic bottom- 18.1 x 30.1 x 29" = *9.2 cubic feet*. $69
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338924187&sr=1-1
I am concerned about rats chewing out the plastic pan at bottom and/or plastic levels.










5). 3 level- animal safe epoxy coated at 24 x 16 x 24 = *5.3 cubic feet*. $49 Leaves me with more money for modifying the cage with toys etc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-3-Le...845182&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8926711670108964943









Phew....thanks for any help at all


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Not so sure how it double posted when I went back to edit pictures...but sorry! This one only ^_^ <3


----------

